# Ashley Tisdale Sexy TV Caps 28x *fantastische Heckansichten*



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2009)

*Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Cappens.
Hier habe ich euch mal einen einmaligen Mix von verschiedensten
Folgen des "Suite Life" zusammengestellt!
Zu sehen ist in erster Linie Ashley Tisdale (und ihr Hinterteil^^).
Es hat eine Menge Zeit gekostet, ich hoffe ihr honoriert
meine Arbeit mit schönen Kommentaren!

Viel Spaß!* 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

credits to SuperRTL
*alle Caps aus "The Suite Life"

MfG Geldsammler


----------



## Punisher (7 Juli 2009)

Die Bilder könnten einen Tick größer sein.


----------



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2009)

Sorry, die Größe ist nicht optimal, aber dafür stimmt die Qualität.
Und der Inhalt ist ja das, was zählt.^^


----------



## Katzun (7 Juli 2009)

Geldsammler schrieb:


> Und der Inhalt ist ja das, was zählt.^^




so siehts aus !

sehr schöne caps, :thx:


----------



## General (7 Juli 2009)

Geldsammler für deine caps


----------



## tomberos (19 Mai 2011)

aber wenn hinterteil, warum denn mit hose, wieso ist sie nicht unten??


----------



## Hennry25 (23 Mai 2011)

^^


----------



## VeilSide (24 Mai 2011)

Danke für die heiße Ashley


----------



## klammeraffe77 (13 Aug. 2011)

WooooooWWW O.O:jumping:


----------

